# cleaning bearings



## cpthook

So I've been cleaning my own reels for as long as I've been fishing, however I've been missing one of the most important steps in cleaning a reel and that is properly cleaning the bearings. In the past I've always just put a drop of oil on all of the bearing and put the reel back together. Recently I've noticed I haven't gotten the distance I'm used to getting. So after doing a little research I've realized I haven't been cleaning my bearings prior to oiling them. I cleaned the bearings in one of my reels yesterday with simple green, afterwards I used my air compressor to blow dry them and then let them sit on a dry paper towel for a little while. Should I wash my bearings with soap and water after the simple green and then dry them or?? What is the recommended way to properly clean a bearing?


----------



## Dipsay

cpthook said:


> So I've been cleaning my own reels for as long as I've been fishing, however I've been missing one of the most important steps in cleaning a reel and that is properly cleaning the bearings. In the past I've always just put a drop of oil on all of the bearing and put the reel back together. Recently I've noticed I haven't gotten the distance I'm used to getting. So after doing a little research I've realized I haven't been cleaning my bearings prior to oiling them. I cleaned the bearings in one of my reels yesterday with simple green, afterwards I used my air compressor to blow dry them and then let them sit on a dry paper towel for a little while. Should I wash my bearings with soap and water after the simple green and then dry them or?? What is the recommended way to properly clean a bearing?


I usually run them through acetone in a shot glass in the US cleaner. Gets em CLEAN! Unless they feel gritty, then I run them through the Simple green/CLR first, then acetone and blow out..


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I also suggest acetone in a shot glass. Use something like an ice pick maybe through the bearing to swish it around a bit. Lay on paper towel to dry and use air can like for your computer keyboard to blow out too. Test spin dry on a pencil pointed up. Compare the dry spin to how it spins after you oil it, and you will see why people suggest such a small amount of oil.


----------



## Hawglife

Dipsay said:


> I usually run them through acetone in a shot glass in the US cleaner. Gets em CLEAN! Unless they feel gritty, then I run them through the Simple green/CLR first, then acetone and blow out..


X2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## cpthook

in the US cleaner?? you lost me there??


----------



## cpthook

isn't simple green weaker than acetone and if so why use it first???


----------



## DGAustin

CptHook, Ultrasonic Cleaner = US......... Small machine that generates a small bubbly action to clean things.


----------



## JimD

Dipsay What bearings to use in an old 200 with the copper circles instead of the other materiel.

Question: So you break down your reels take the bearings out. Throw the reel in the Ultrasonic with simple green at ? ratio of green to water and run it for _____ minutes?
The bearings your place in a small container with acetone and let it run in the ultrasonic for ?______ minutes.

I break my reels apart all the time but do not "clean" them but reapply clean grease and a drop of purple in the parts affected by casting and CX on the parts that need to be protected.


----------



## cpthook

thanks DGAustin, might have to get one before it is all over. I simply put the bearings in a shot glass of simple green, let them soak for an hour, spun them for a minute, put them back in the simple green for 20 minutes and used the air compressor to blow dry them. Then put a drop of shimano supplied oil on each bearing. Should I he using grease on the roller bearing?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Dipsay said:


> I usually run them through acetone in a shot glass in the US cleaner. Gets em CLEAN! Unless they feel gritty, then I run them through the Simple green/CLR first, then acetone and blow out..


X3. I don't do the volume that Dipsay does, so haven't taken the US cleaner plunge. I use acetone in a stainless steel cup, similar to a shot glass but a little larger. The key for me is using a stick that fits tightly in the bearing so that I can roll it around in the acetone. I use a paint brush handle that is not painted (acetone will eat off the paint on a painted one and make a mess). Roll is around a bunch in the acetone cup, take it out, knock off the excess acetone and, using the stick handle, roll the bearing hard on your work surface. Check to see how it spins. If not smooth, back in the acetone to soak for a minute, then roll it around in the acetone with your stick some more. Nine times out of ten, you will now notice a pile of debris collecting in the middle of your acetone cup. As long as you roll the bearing around the edge of the cup in the same direction, the little pile of debris will stay in the center of the cup, kind of a whirlpool action. This debris is what you are cleaning out of your bearing. Pretty amazing sometimes how much junk comes out of a little bearing. Couple of cycles like this, maybe three, and you should be rolling smooth. If not, the bearing is toast and into the bin it goes.

Just my opinion of course, as I haven't done the testing, but I've always found the 'tiny amount of oil' theory hard to accept. Sure, when the bearing is on your cleaning stick and you add a lot of oil, it isn't going to roll at all compared to just-cleaned. But when that bearing is in the reel, with the mass of the spool and line, the mass of your lure, and the forces of a good cast, I don't think a good amount of oil is going to make a difference. And a good amount of oil will sure help prevent the corrosion that you see collecting in your acetone cup. I get much longer bearing life with copious oiling than not and my old 200BSF's and 100SF's cast as far as I would ever want.


----------



## cpthook

thanks CLearlakeclay, haw does MEK work as a bearing cleaner as I have a gallon I purchased for my corkie project a few months back.


----------



## [email protected]

*bearing cleaning*

In my shop we remove shields, run through ultra sonic cleaner in 1/3 water, 1/3 clr, 1/3 simple green. If still gritty then run through acetone. if you dont have ultrasonic you can spray with crc break clean in red can. Be sure to wear safety glasses

Allan 
Seekfishing.com
"If u fish it we fix it"


----------



## Drundel

Someone on here said they used test tubes in a holder for their bearings. I bought a cheap one on amazon and it works great to put in bearings and you don't need much liquid at all.

I do 1/2 simple green, 1/2 CLR then once its clean and smooth then 100% acetone to remove any leftover oil.


----------



## cpthook

Allot of great information, I will use all of it. Thanks a million guys. I can already see an additional 10 yards on my cast. Sounds silly but when my reel cast a country mile my catch confidence goes up 100%. When my reel is not casting properly I just loose my edge.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I clean lots of bearings, between my reels, and my wife's skates (she is a national speed skating champion). I use an ultrasonic cleaner that I originally bought for cleaning brass for reloading. It does a super job and I can do a batch of 20 or so bearings in about 15 minutes max. I use mineral spirits for the cleaning solution when doing bearings. Also works great for cleaning handguns and gun parts too. The one I use is made by Hornady, got it at Cabelas for less than $100.


----------



## cpthook

thanks pockerfisherman I think a US is in short order.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco

I use lighter fluid for my bearings. When I break my reel down and run it through the US cleaner, place my reel parts in 50/50 simple green and water and I put my bearing in lighter fluid inside of a glass jar...baby food jar bc I have a toddler. Once the cycle is complete I dry everything off with compressed air and use q-tips to absorb water as well.


----------



## bubbas kenner

I use paint thinner for bearing works just fine just make sure not to get it close to any non metallic parts.


----------



## Dipsay

JimD said:


> Dipsay What bearings to use in an old 200 with the copper circles instead of the other materiel.
> 
> Question: So you break down your reels take the bearings out. Throw the reel in the Ultrasonic with simple green at ? ratio of green to water and run it for _____ minutes?
> The bearings your place in a small container with acetone and let it run in the ultrasonic for ?______ minutes.
> 
> I break my reels apart all the time but do not "clean" them but reapply clean grease and a drop of purple in the parts affected by casting and CX on the parts that need to be protected.


Boca Bearings for CU200B series
Spool Bearings SMR103C-YZZ#5LD
Spool Shaft Bearing SMR115C-YZZ#5LD
Drive shaft bearing SMR95C-YZZ#5LD

I break the reels down to frame, hand clean each part so that the Cleaner and solution can do its job better. Its about 25% CLR/Simple green and the rest water in the cleaner. The simple green helps remove any grease and oil left over and the CLR helps with corrosion. I run it for about 20-30 min. If the bearings show visible surface rust I toss em in with the parts to run first. If I can just wipe em off, then they go into a shot glass of acetone and that gets set in the cleaner next to the parts. If the bearing is seized up to begin with and theres no hope..Its done. Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## Dipsay

cpthook said:


> Should I he using grease on the roller bearing?


No Sir, no grease on roller bearings. It causes the plastic "fins" inside to degrade and it will cause the bearing to fail. Light oil only. Preferably an oil with good rust inhibitors..Dip


----------



## Pocketfisherman

What is a good oil to use that has corrosion inhibitors in it?


----------



## DGAustin

Pocketfisherman said:


> What is a good oil to use that has corrosion inhibitors in it?


I use TSI 301 because the whole bearing can be dunked in the 301 (just spin it on an ice pick and put it back in the reel). See Alan Tani reel cleaning forum, oil and lubricant section.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

1. Soak in acetone for 5 min.
2. Chuck a dull wooden pencil into a drill and hold the bearing on the tip to spin out acetone and free up debris. compressed air helps but is not necessary See Pic 1 below
3. Repeat steps 1&2 2 more times
4. Use Cigarette Lighter Fluid or Coleman lantern fuel and let it run through the bearing while it's spinning on the drill see pic 2.
5. Spin out all fluids at high speed.


----------



## CoralSeas

Pocketfisherman said:


> What is a good oil to use that has corrosion inhibitors in it?


Corrosion-X has been a standard for some time but TSI 321 is coming on as a faster lube and perhaps even more durable.

Stay away from TSI-301 as it has powerful solvents that eat plastic.

TSI 321 can be found at Penn Parts or Smoothdrag. Works as a penetrating oil to free stuck parts or to remove corrosion as well.


----------



## cpthook

Dipsay said:


> Boca Bearings for CU200B series
> Spool Bearings SMR103C-YZZ#5LD
> Spool Shaft Bearing SMR115C-YZZ#5LD
> Drive shaft bearing SMR95C-YZZ#5LD
> 
> I break the reels down to frame, hand clean each part so that the Cleaner and solution can do its job better. Its about 25% CLR/Simple green and the rest water in the cleaner. The simple green helps remove any grease and oil left over and the CLR helps with corrosion. I run it for about 20-30 min. If the bearings show visible surface rust I toss em in with the parts to run first. If I can just wipe em off, then they go into a shot glass of acetone and that gets set in the cleaner next to the parts. If the bearing is seized up to begin with and theres no hope..Its done. Hope this helps..Dip


Dipsay I have a question, for casting, is the spool shaft bearing spinning or just the two spool bearings?? I'm assuming not, or let's say I'm hoping not because that would mean the only bearings that would require replacement to enhance casting distance would be the two spool bearings. After casting my core 50 with upgraded orange seal boca ABEC 7's there is no doubt all of my reels will be upgraded. The only problem was after about 45 minutes, I had a shark or something big eat my skitterwalk and took my lure and 50 yds of line with him.


----------



## bubbas kenner

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> 1. Soak in acetone for 5 min.
> 2. Chuck a dull wooden pencil into a drill and hold the bearing on the tip to spin out acetone and free up debris. compressed air helps but is not necessary See Pic 1 below
> 3. Repeat steps 1&2 2 more times
> 4. Use Cigarette Lighter Fluid or Coleman lantern fuel and let it run through the bearing while it's spinning on the drill see pic 2.
> 5. Spin out all fluids at high speed.


Great illustration thanks for showing.


----------



## JimD

Dipsay- Thanks, JimD


----------



## Dipsay

cpthook said:


> Dipsay I have a question, for casting, is the spool shaft bearing spinning or just the two spool bearings?? I'm assuming not, or let's say I'm hoping not because that would mean the only bearings that would require replacement to enhance casting distance would be the two spool bearings. After casting my core 50 with upgraded orange seal boca ABEC 7's there is no doubt all of my reels will be upgraded. The only problem was after about 45 minutes, I had a shark or something big eat my skitterwalk and took my lure and 50 yds of line with him.


On the 200B if the shaft support bearing need replacing I replace it. IOW there are 3 points of contact with that spool instead of just two. you want to have all bearings performing equally to get max performance. Make sense?


----------



## Dipsay

JimD said:


> Dipsay- Thanks, JimD


No worries brotha. You been good?


----------



## cpthook

Dipsay said:


> On the 200B if the shaft support bearing need replacing I replace it. IOW there are 3 points of contact with that spool instead of just two. you want to have all bearings performing equally to get max performance. Make sense?


 makes sense thanks, but my question is on a core 50 and/or other reels when casting, is the spool support bearing spinning as well as the 2 main spool bearings or does it only spin on the retrieve? My stock bearings are all good but I'm replacing the 2 main spool bearings with Boca's in order to get more distance so wanting to know if the spool support bearing also needs replacing to enhance my casting?


----------



## Dipsay

cpthook said:


> makes sense thanks, but my question is on a core 50 and/or other reels when casting, is the spool support bearing spinning as well as the 2 main spool bearings or does it only spin on the retrieve? My stock bearings are all good but I'm replacing the 2 main spool bearings with Boca's in order to get more distance so wanting to know if the spool support bearing also needs replacing to enhance my casting?


On the Superfree models IE reels that have a pinion support bearing vs one that is pinned on the spool shaft, those reels only have two points of contact. That pinion bearing is there to support the pinion gear only and relates to retrieve. To answer your question..no, pinion bearing doesn't have anything to do with casting ability..Dip


----------



## cpthook

thanks Dipsay, no need to replace 4 bearings on reel bearing upgrades if the sole purpose is to enhance casting performance only. Boca sells the 4 pack or individual bearings. For my other reels, I'll purchase the two spool bearings only. A little cheaper and a very simple upgrade. Don't know if there would be a noticeable difference by upgrading the spool support and shaft bearings so I'll save the money and time.


----------



## Drundel

Pocketfisherman said:


> What is a good oil to use that has corrosion inhibitors in it?


For what part? Ie, you don't want something as heavy in a spool bearing vs a main gear bearing.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

FYI, if you are using acetone, wear nitrile rubber gloves. Besides melting the lipids in your skin, it causes liver damage with prolonged contact exposure.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Drundel said:


> For what part? Ie, you don't want something as heavy in a spool bearing vs a main gear bearing.


Spool bearing, I usually use the Penn heavy lube in the tube for the gears and bushing in the drive assembly.


----------



## dolch

Lighter fluid in a small cup. spin the bearing around in the fluid with a pencil. 
I soak about 15 minutes then flush with light oil like reel butter or shimano. 

never from a spray can. they all seem to gum up when they dry.


----------



## Drundel

Pocketfisherman said:


> Spool bearing, I usually use the Penn heavy lube in the tube for the gears and bushing in the drive assembly.


I've had good luck with RemOil (its cheap and very comparable to Boca lightening oil) for spool bearings but it burns off quick. I started messing with red can of corrosion x and I don't see much of a distance loss even though its much heavier of an oil and is great at preventing corrosion.

I've been wanting to get a tub of penn heavy lube and cut it a lot with corrosion X and try to make light weight grease that will work in just about every situation except spool bearings (even though I have seen grease in stock shimano bearings from the old Cu200B/SF series.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Lighter Fluid*

fix the inner race - spin the bearing while submerged, blow dry and re-oil - KISS - You have to know that the bearings are good quality stainless material if you use ANY water - or you risk spalling the balls with rust --


----------



## jimk

I have an electric trimmer that vibrates really well....hold it up to your "bearing soaking container" and let it help the cleaning process.


----------



## Dipsay

jimk said:


> I have an electric trimmer that vibrates really well....hold it up to your "bearing soaking container" and let it help the cleaning process.


LMMFAO! Bout spit my coffee on my computer!


----------



## jimk

I can clean my bearings while I'm trimming my beard...******* ultrasound.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05

How long do you put the bearings in a US cleaner? The rib just said she has a small one for jewelry cleaning that should work at least for the bearings.


----------



## buzman

What about running ceramic bearings through the ultrasonic cleaner


----------



## Dipsay

buzman said:


> What about running ceramic bearings through the ultrasonic cleaner


No problem, do it all the time


----------

